# W7 x 64 ultimate freezes



## paulc_dj (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi there, I am running W7 64 Ultimate, and I have been getting a freeze every time I boot up from 0-3 mins after boot up. boot up in Safe mode, absolutely fine. Try a clean boot and still no dice, after disabling all but MS services in MSconfig, So no startup items and no services except the MS ones.

I am stumped. Have looked in Event log and the only thing that jumps out is a bad sector on disk 3 (my external back up drive).

Can anybody point me in the right direction, have been running this W7 install for a good month or so now with no problems, its just started doing this literally today.

This is bugging the hell out of me am just in the middle of updating my mb drivers and such. But all my security services have been turned off (bitdefender, windows defender, windows security centre). So I am loath to connect up to the net on that machine. Any ideas? I thought possibly virus as it was all my security services that were switched off


Just booted it completely clean and it was ok, until I opened an app. I tried two apps IE8 and FL Studio 9.5, my studio software and upon opening it froze. It was sat there quite happily for 5 mins idling, but as soon as I increased the load it froze.

This is bugging the hell out of me am just in the middle of making my mb drivers and such. But all my security services have been turned off (bitdefender, windows defender, windows security centre). So I am loath to connect up to the net on that machine. Any ideas? I thought possibly virus as it was all my security services that were switched off.

Anybody got any ideas?

My hardware specs are as follows:

Intel QX6600 Quad core CPU
4GB DDRII RAM
Asus P5K motherboard
Geforce 7300 LE Graphics Adaptor
Running W7 x64 Ultimate.

Thanks in advance for any help!

Paul


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Please click *HERE* to download and install *HijackThis.* 

Run it and select *Do a system scan and save a logfile* from the Main Menu.

The log will be saved in Notepad. Copy and paste the log in your next post.

*IMPORTANT: Do not fix anything* 


You might also need to run a *CHKDSK*.


----------



## paulc_dj (Jan 18, 2010)

Can I run HJT in Safe mode tho, because thats all I can run at the mo without a freeze


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Yes, you can.


----------



## paulc_dj (Jan 18, 2010)

ok, i'm on it now


----------



## paulc_dj (Jan 18, 2010)

Ok here's the log, sorry about the delay, but I am having to write everything to CD, cos W7 won't see my USB stick in safe mode.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 23:22:55, on 25/09/2010
Platform: Unknown Windows (WinNT 6.01.3504)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.7600.16385)
Boot mode: Safe mode with network support
Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: DAEMON Tools Toolbar - {32099AAC-C132-4136-9E9A-4E364A424E17} - C:\Program Files (x86)\DAEMON Tools Toolbar\DTToolbar.dll
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [DevconDefaultDB] C:\Windows\system32\READREG /SILENT /FAIL=1 (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [DevconDefaultDB] C:\Windows\system32\READREG /SILENT /FAIL=1 (User 'Default user')
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - C:\Windows\bdoscandel.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Uninstall BitDefender Online Scanner - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - C:\Windows\bdoscandel.exe
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {4871A87A-BFDD-4106-8153-FFDE2BAC2967} (DLM Control) - http://dlm.tools.akamai.com/dlmanager/versions/activex/dlm-activex-2.2.5.7.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D86DDB5-BDF9-441B-9E9E-D4730F4EE499} (BDSCANONLINE Control) - http://download.bitdefender.com/resources/scanner/sources/en/scan8/oscan8.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: BitDefender Desktop Update Service (LIVESRV) - BitDefender SRL - C:\Program Files\Common Files\BitDefender\BitDefender Update Service\livesrv.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: BitDefender Virus Shield (VSSERV) - BitDefender S. R. L. - C:\Program Files\BitDefender\BitDefender 2009\vsserv.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)
--
End of file - 5993 bytes


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Nothing special in your HijackThis log.

You can run the *CHKDSK*.


----------



## paulc_dj (Jan 18, 2010)

ok. what about the files that are missing, is that not significant?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Don't worry about those missing files. They aren't really missing. HijackThis doesn't support 64-bit. However, it's still quite useful that way.


----------



## paulc_dj (Jan 18, 2010)

Ok, have run chkdsk on my main drive and also on my backup drive as the backup drive was showing a sector error. Which has now been fixed, by running chkdsk. However I now have a new problem :-S. This is a dual boot machine 7/XP Pro and I just booted into XP and it did the same hung at the very start after entering my password. Also I can't even get into safe mode now, it just hangs with the filenames on the screen. Its looking likely that a reformat and reinstall is gonna happen. Althouhg if both OS are freezing that would point to hardware surely.

The only other thing I spotted on the event viewer was a recurring error code on my DVD-RW Drive...

Edit: I have just got it into safe mode in W7.


----------



## paulc_dj (Jan 18, 2010)

Just copied these erros out of the event viewer in safe mode:

System

DCOM got error "1084" attempting to start the service ShellHWDetection with arguments "" in order to run the server:
{DD522ACC-F821-461A-A407-50B198B896DC}
The Computer Browser service depends on the Server service which failed to start because of the following error: 
The dependency service or group failed to start.
The server {ED1D0FDF-4414-470A-A56D-CFB68623FC58} did not register with DCOM within the required timeout.
Crash dump initialization failed!
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.
Error SPTD - Driver detected an internal error in its data structures for .

Application

The winlogon notification subscriber <GPClient> was unavailable to handle a notification event.

Do these shed any light on things at all?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Try disabling the *Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service*.


Can you post a few of your latest minidump files? They are located in C:\WINDOWS\Minidump. *ZIP* them and attach them to your next post.

Right-click the minidump file, select *Send To*, then select *Compressed (zipped) Folder*.

Windows will compress (zip) the file and save the new zipped file in the same location.

If you get an Access Denied error, *disable the UAC*.


----------



## paulc_dj (Jan 18, 2010)

Disabled the WM player NSS. But tried to find minidump files and can't find any. There was an error in the viewer which said something like memory dump unsuccessful, or something like that. So no minidumps as yet. Is there a setting which makes the minidump do its stuff, that I can check?

Edit: minidump wasn't setup, but I have set it up now. So will reboot into 7 and see the freeze a couple of times and then save the dmp files off.


----------



## paulc_dj (Jan 18, 2010)

Can't get the minidump to work, it's set up in system recovery advanced, but no dice. However, have just had a look at hidden devices in device manager and SPTD and Security Processor Loader both have yellow triangles on them. I have posted the error message below (code 24) along with some of the error messages before the crashes:

The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: 
discache
spldr
Driver detected an internal error in its data structures for (SPTD Event ID 4)
The BDSelfPr service failed to start due to the following error: 
The system cannot find the file specified.
The BitDefender Threat Scanner service terminated with the following error: 
%%-2147467243

Error 26/09/2010 16:57:42 Disk 11 None
The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk3\DR3.
Error 26/09/2010 16:00:26 DistributedCOM 10005 None
DCOM got error "1084" attempting to start the service wuauserv with arguments "" in order to run the server:
{E60687F7-01A1-40AA-86AC-DB1CBF673334}
The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk4\DR4 - (I don't have a harddisk 4)
(SPTD and SPLD): This device is not present, is not working properly, or does not have all its drivers installed. (Code 24)


----------



## paulc_dj (Jan 18, 2010)

Heres a zip file with my current system info (nfo) file in. have been reading that it could possibly be a driver issue (video or m/b)


----------



## paulc_dj (Jan 18, 2010)

Can anybody help me with this please? I have not managed to solve it yet?

Thanks

Paul


----------



## paulc_dj (Jan 18, 2010)

Also heres my event log file and a list of services (attached)


----------



## paulc_dj (Jan 18, 2010)

Phantom010 said:


> Try disabling the *Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service*.
> 
> Can you post a few of your latest minidump files? They are located in C:\WINDOWS\Minidump. *ZIP* them and attach them to your next post.
> 
> ...


Hi Phantom

Please find attached a minidump file, along with my event log and a text file with the message that windows gave me when going back into safe mode.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Your minidump file points to a hardware problem indeed.

To rule out RAM, try running a *Memtest*. Burn the ISO image to a CD/DVD and boot from it. Let it run ovenight.

*How to Boot from CD*

*Memtest Tutorial*


----------



## paulc_dj (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi Phantom

Thanks for replying, am d/l the memtest s/w now and will report back with the findings. Why would it work in safe mode though if it was a RAM problem?

I also found these two guys with exactly the same problem as me, so if we manage to work out whats happening here, hopefully we'll solve their problems too.

http://forums.techguy.org/windows-7/940266-event-viewer-id-7001-a.html


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

paulc_dj said:


> Hi Phantom
> 
> Thanks for replying, am d/l the memtest s/w now and will report back with the findings. *Why would it work in safe mode though if it was a RAM problem?*
> 
> ...





> Also I can't even get into safe mode now, it just hangs with the filenames on the screen. Its looking likely that a reformat and reinstall is gonna happen. Althouhg if both OS are freezing that would point to hardware surely.


Safe Mode doesn't look too easy to run either...


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Could you copy and paste your relevant events from the event viewer? I can't read .EVTX files on Windows XP Pro.

Are they similar to the ones from http://forums.techguy.org/windows-7/...id-7001-a.html ?


----------



## paulc_dj (Jan 18, 2010)

Safe modes cool now. have flashed my BIOS to the latest version for the board. And yes the first two are almost identical to that thread, but not the third one. there are about 10 to 15 instances of 7001 and 1 or 2 of 10005. I have removed all unnecessary hardware to look for possible fault (Sound Card, NIC, DVD-RW) and I have reseated everything and cleaned out the machine and components with some compressed air. 

I really think that these events are the key to this. It seems like there are other people with the same problem as well. So hopefully between us we can find a solution hey

I'm running memtest off my usb drive on that machine at the mo, so can't copy and paste the exact ones, but will do once its finished


----------



## paulc_dj (Jan 18, 2010)

Ok, memtest came back fine, no errors. Here's some of the events that happen just before a freeze (Ignore the CD-ROM, its been unplugged to check):

Log Name: System
Source: Disk
Date: 29/09/2010 15:02:04
Event ID: 51
Task Category: None
Level: Warning
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: MusicPCW7
Description:
An error was detected on device \Device\Harddisk1\DR1 during a paging operation.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Disk" />
<EventID Qualifiers="32772">51</EventID>
<Level>3</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2010-09-29T14:02:04.000639000Z" />
<EventRecordID>27698</EventRecordID>
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>MusicPCW7</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
\Device\Harddisk1\DR1

<Binary>030080000100000000000000330004802D0100001600008000000000000000000000000000000000230701000
0000000FFFFFFFF01000000580000160000000000200A1240022040000001003C00000000000C000000000018E15E0580
FAFFFF0000000000000000103C5B0580FAFFFF808B460480FAFFFF4086080000000000280000088640000080000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000</Binary>
</EventData>
</Event>
Log Name: System
Source: Service Control Manager
Date: 29/09/2010 12:18:02
Event ID: 7001
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: MusicPCW7
Description:
The Windows Image Acquisition (WIA) service depends on the Shell Hardware Detection service which 
failed to start because of the following error: 
The service cannot be started, either because it is disabled or because it has no enabled devices 
associated with it.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Service Control Manager" Guid="{555908d1-a6d7-4695-8e1e-26931d2012f4}" 
EventSourceName="Service Control Manager" />
<EventID Qualifiers="49152">7001</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8080000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2010-09-29T11:18:02.829649700Z" />
<EventRecordID>27349</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="472" ThreadID="476" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>MusicPCW7</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
Windows Image Acquisition (WIA)

Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Wininit
Date: 29/09/2010 12:18:02
Event ID: 11
Task Category: None
Level: Warning
Keywords: 
User: SYSTEM
Computer: MusicPCW7
Description:
Custom dynamic link libraries are being loaded for every application. The system administrator 
should review the list of libraries to ensure they are related to trusted applications.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Wininit" Guid="{206F6DEA-D3C5-4D10-BC72-989F03C8B84B}" />
<EventID>11</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>3</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x4000000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2010-09-29T11:18:02.283648800Z" />
<EventRecordID>27347</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="404" ThreadID="432" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>MusicPCW7</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
</System>
<EventData>
0

</EventData>
</Event>
Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
Date: 29/09/2010 12:17:42
Event ID: 41
Task Category: (63)
Level: Critical
Keywords: (2)
User: SYSTEM
Computer: MusicPCW7
Description:
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the 
system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power" Guid="{331C3B3A-2005-44C2-AC5E-77220C37D6B4}" 
/>
<EventID>41</EventID>
<Version>2</Version>
<Level>1</Level>
<Task>63</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8000000000000002</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2010-09-29T11:17:42.019213200Z" />
<EventRecordID>27301</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="4" ThreadID="8" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>MusicPCW7</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
</System>
<EventData>
0
0x0
0x0
0x0
0x0
false
0
</EventData>
</Event>
Log Name: System
Source: Service Control Manager
Date: 29/09/2010 08:33:28
Event ID: 7001
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: MusicPCW7
Description:
The Computer Browser service depends on the Server service which failed to start because of the 
following error: 
The dependency service or group failed to start.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Service Control Manager" Guid="{555908d1-a6d7-4695-8e1e-26931d2012f4}" 
EventSourceName="Service Control Manager" />
<EventID Qualifiers="49152">7001</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8080000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2010-09-29T07:33:28.515286100Z" />
<EventRecordID>26946</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="456" ThreadID="688" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>MusicPCW7</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
Computer Browser
Server
%%1068
</EventData>
</Event>
Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM
Date: 29/09/2010 08:39:25
Event ID: 10005
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: MusicPCW7
Description:
DCOM got error "1084" attempting to start the service MSIServer with arguments "" in order to run 
the server:
{000C101C-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM" Guid="{1B562E86-B7AA-4131-BADC-
B6F3A001407E}" EventSourceName="DCOM" />
<EventID Qualifiers="49152">10005</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2010-09-29T07:39:25.000000000Z" />
<EventRecordID>26957</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>MusicPCW7</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
1084
MSIServer

{000C101C-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}
</EventData>
</Event>

Log Name: System
Source: Service Control Manager
Date: 29/09/2010 00:24:44
Event ID: 7001
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: MusicPCW7
Description:
The HomeGroup Provider service depends on the Function Discovery Provider Host service which 
failed to start because of the following error: 
The dependency service or group failed to start.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Service Control Manager" Guid="{555908d1-a6d7-4695-8e1e-26931d2012f4}" 
EventSourceName="Service Control Manager" />
<EventID Qualifiers="49152">7001</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8080000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2010-09-28T23:24:44.398094700Z" />
<EventRecordID>26884</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="456" ThreadID="540" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>MusicPCW7</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
HomeGroup Provider
Function Discovery Provider Host
%%1068
</EventData>
</Event>
Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM
Date: 29/09/2010 08:33:23
Event ID: 10005
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: MusicPCW7
Description:
DCOM got error "1084" attempting to start the service EventSystem with arguments "" in order to 
run the server:
{1BE1F766-5536-11D1-B726-00C04FB926AF}
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM" Guid="{1B562E86-B7AA-4131-BADC-
B6F3A001407E}" EventSourceName="DCOM" />
<EventID Qualifiers="49152">10005</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2010-09-29T07:33:23.000000000Z" />
<EventRecordID>26937</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>MusicPCW7</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
1084
EventSystem

{1BE1F766-5536-11D1-B726-00C04FB926AF}
</EventData>
</Event>

Log Name: System
Source: Service Control Manager
Date: 29/09/2010 08:33:11
Event ID: 7026
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: MusicPCW7
Description:
The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: 
cdrom
discache
spldr
Wanarpv6
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Service Control Manager" Guid="{555908d1-a6d7-4695-8e1e-26931d2012f4}" 
EventSourceName="Service Control Manager" />
<EventID Qualifiers="49152">7026</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8080000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2010-09-29T07:33:11.121255500Z" />
<EventRecordID>26934</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="456" ThreadID="460" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>MusicPCW7</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>

cdrom
discache
spldr
Wanarpv6
</EventData>
</Event>

Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM
Date: 29/09/2010 08:33:26
Event ID: 10005
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: MusicPCW7
Description:
DCOM got error "1084" attempting to start the service WSearch with arguments "" in order to run 
the server:
{9E175B6D-F52A-11D8-B9A5-505054503030}
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM" Guid="{1B562E86-B7AA-4131-BADC-
B6F3A001407E}" EventSourceName="DCOM" />
<EventID Qualifiers="49152">10005</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2010-09-29T07:33:26.000000000Z" />
<EventRecordID>26941</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>MusicPCW7</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
1084
WSearch

{9E175B6D-F52A-11D8-B9A5-505054503030}
</EventData>
</Event>

Log Name: System
Source: Disk
Date: 29/09/2010 00:12:16
Event ID: 11
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: MusicPCW7
Description:
The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk3\DR3.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Disk" />
<EventID Qualifiers="49156">11</EventID>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2010-09-28T23:12:16.387169800Z" />
<EventRecordID>26733</EventRecordID>
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>MusicPCW7</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
\Device\Harddisk3\DR3

<Binary>0E01800001000000000000000B0004C003010000000000000000000000082D000000000000000000545303000
0000000FFFFFFFF0600000058000000000000000000061208000010000000003C0000000000000000000000407A020580
FAFFFF000000000000000010105A0480FAFFFF00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000</Binary>
</EventData>
</Event>

Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-WHEA-Logger
Date: 29/09/2010 00:22:20
Event ID: 18
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: 
User: LOCAL SERVICE
Computer: MusicPCW7
Description:
A fatal hardware error has occurred.
Reported by component: Processor Core
Error Source: Machine Check Exception
Error Type: Bus/Interconnect Error
Processor ID: 0
The details view of this entry contains further information.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WHEA-Logger" Guid="{C26C4F3C-3F66-4E99-8F8A-39405CFED220}" 
/>
<EventID>18</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8000000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2010-09-28T23:22:20.444061400Z" />
<EventRecordID>26830</EventRecordID>
<Correlation ActivityID="{7407896B-FB80-4680-BD78-91CB97C71DD6}" />
<Execution ProcessID="1068" ThreadID="1144" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>MusicPCW7</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-19" />
</System>
<EventData>
3
0
5
0xf200001014000e0f
0x0
0x0
10
256
3
0
3
3
0
256
256
928
435045521002FFFFFFFF03000100000002000000A0030000350F16001C090A14000000000000000000
0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000BDC407CF89B7184EB3C41F732CB57131FE6FF5E89C91C54CBA8
865ABE14913BBC4A0B5AD5A5FCB0102000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000058010000C00000000102
000001000000ADCC7698B447DB4BB65E16F193C4F3DB00000000000000000000000000000000010000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000018020000800000000102000000000000B0A03EDC44A19747B95B53FA242B6E1D000000
0000000000000000000000000001000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000098020000080100000102000
000000000011D1E8AF94257459C33565E5CC3F7E800000000000000000000000000000000010000000000000000000000
0000000000000000000000007F010000000000000002040000030000FB060000000000000000000000000000000000000
0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
0000000000000000000007000000000000000000000000000000FB06000000080400BDE30000FFFBEBBF0000000000000
000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000B3F8F31CB1C5A249AA595EEF92FFA63C01000000000000
009E07C0E6060000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000010000000100000
076AA12B75A5FCB010000000000000000000000000000000000000000050000000F0E0014100000F20000000000000000
0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
0000000000000000000000000000
</EventData>
</Event>

Log Name: System
Source: Disk
Date: 29/09/2010 15:02:20
Event ID: 11
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: MusicPCW7
Description:
The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk1\DR2.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Disk" />
<EventID Qualifiers="49156">11</EventID>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2010-09-29T14:02:20.021867200Z" />
<EventRecordID>27704</EventRecordID>
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>MusicPCW7</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
\Device\Harddisk1\DR2

<Binary>0E01800001000000000000000B0004C003010000000000000000000000082D000000000000000000260B01000
0000000FFFFFFFF0600000058000000000000000000061208000010000000003C0000000000000000000000809D460480
FAFFFF0000000000000000E0929B0380FAFFFF00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000</Binary>
</EventData>
</Event>

Log Name: System
Source: sptd
Date: 28/09/2010 23:15:40
Event ID: 4
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: MusicPCW7
Description:
Driver detected an internal error in its data structures for .
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="sptd" />
<EventID Qualifiers="49156">4</EventID>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2010-09-28T22:15:40.776005800Z" />
<EventRecordID>26633</EventRecordID>
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>MusicPCW7</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>

<Binary>000000000100000000000000040004C0EF0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000</Binary>
</EventData>
</Event>

Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-WER-SystemErrorReporting
Date: 28/09/2010 23:16:10
Event ID: 1001
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: MUSICPCW7
Description:
The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x00000124 (0x0000000000000000, 
0xfffffa80049078f8, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows
\Minidump\092810-32198-01.dmp. Report Id: 092810-32198-01.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WER-SystemErrorReporting" Guid="{ABCE23E7-DE45-4366-8631-
84FA6C525952}" EventSourceName="BugCheck" />
<EventID Qualifiers="16384">1001</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2010-09-28T22:16:10.000000000Z" />
<EventRecordID>26638</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>MUSICPCW7</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
0x00000124 (0x0000000000000000, 0xfffffa80049078f8, 0x0000000000000000, 
0x0000000000000000)
C:\Windows\Minidump\092810-32198-01.dmp
092810-32198-01
</EventData>
</Event>

Log Name: System
Source: Disk
Date: 29/09/2010 14:59:58
Event ID: 11
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: MusicPCW7
Description:
The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk1\DR1.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Disk" />
<EventID Qualifiers="49156">11</EventID>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2010-09-29T13:59:58.280018200Z" />
<EventRecordID>27663</EventRecordID>
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>MusicPCW7</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
\Device\Harddisk1\DR1

<Binary>0E04800001000000000000000B0004C003010000000000000000000000082D000000000000000000A8E700000
0000000FFFFFFFF060000005800000000000000FF0006120C000010000000003C00000000000000000000008097580580
FAFFFF000000000000000010A89B0380FAFFFF00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000</Binary>
</EventData>
</Event>

Log Name: System
Source: USER32
Date: 28/09/2010 23:10:22
Event ID: 1074
Task Category: None
Level: Information
Keywords: Classic
User: MusicPCW7\Paul C
Computer: MusicPCW7
Description:
The process Explorer.EXE has initiated the restart of computer MUSICPCW7 on behalf of user 
MusicPCW7\Paul C for the following reason: Other (Unplanned)
Reason Code: 0x0
Shutdown Type: restart
Comment: 
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="USER32" />
<EventID Qualifiers="32768">1074</EventID>
<Level>4</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2010-09-28T22:10:22.000000000Z" />
<EventRecordID>26619</EventRecordID>
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>MusicPCW7</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-21-33233719-89707770-3283632151-1001" />
</System>
<EventData>
Explorer.EXE
MUSICPCW7
Other (Unplanned)
0x0
restart

MusicPCW7\Paul C

<Binary>00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000</Binary>
</EventData>
</Event>

Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-UserPnp
Date: 28/09/2010 23:10:26
Event ID: 20010
Task Category: (7010)
Level: Information
Keywords: 
User: SYSTEM
Computer: MusicPCW7
Description:
One or more of the Plug and Play service's subsystems has changed state. 
PlugPlay install subsystem enabled: 'false' 
PlugPlay caching subsystem enabled: 'false' 
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-UserPnp" Guid="{96F4A050-7E31-453C-88BE-9634F4E02139}" />
<EventID>20010</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>4</Level>
<Task>7010</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8000000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2010-09-28T22:10:26.639048600Z" />
<EventRecordID>26629</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="576" ThreadID="2360" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>MusicPCW7</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
</System>
<UserData>
<INFO_PNP_STATE xmlns:auto-ns2="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events" 
xmlns="http://manifests.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/windows/userpnp">
<InstallSubsystemState>false</InstallSubsystemState>
<CachingSubsystemState>false</CachingSubsystemState>
</INFO_PNP_STATE>
</UserData>
</Event>

Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
Date: 29/09/2010 00:21:00
Event ID: 109
Task Category: (103)
Level: Information
Keywords: (4)
User: N/A
Computer: MusicPCW7
Description:
The kernel power manager has initiated a shutdown transition.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power" Guid="{331C3B3A-2005-44C2-AC5E-77220C37D6B4}" 
/>
<EventID>109</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>4</Level>
<Task>103</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8000000000000004</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2010-09-28T23:21:00.298490000Z" />
<EventRecordID>26763</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="356" ThreadID="360" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>MusicPCW7</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
5
0
0
</EventData>
</Event>

Log Name: System
Source: USER32
Date: 29/09/2010 00:20:59
Event ID: 1074
Task Category: None
Level: Information
Keywords: Classic
User: MusicPCW7\Paul C
Computer: MusicPCW7
Description:
The process C:\Windows\system32\winlogon.exe (MUSICPCW7) has initiated the restart of computer 
MUSICPCW7 on behalf of user MusicPCW7\Paul C for the following reason: No title for this reason 
could be found
Reason Code: 0x500ff
Shutdown Type: restart
Comment: 
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="USER32" />
<EventID Qualifiers="32768">1074</EventID>
<Level>4</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2010-09-28T23:20:59.000000000Z" />
<EventRecordID>26745</EventRecordID>
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>MusicPCW7</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-21-33233719-89707770-3283632151-1001" />
</System>
<EventData>
C:\Windows\system32\winlogon.exe (MUSICPCW7)
MUSICPCW7
No title for this reason could be found
0x500ff
restart

MusicPCW7\Paul C

<Binary>FF000500000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000</Binary>
</EventData>
</Event>

Log Name: System
Source: USER32
Date: 29/09/2010 00:20:57
Event ID: 1074
Task Category: None
Level: Information
Keywords: Classic
User: MusicPCW7\Paul C
Computer: MusicPCW7
Description:
The process Explorer.EXE has initiated the restart of computer MUSICPCW7 on behalf of user 
MusicPCW7\Paul C for the following reason: Other (Unplanned)
Reason Code: 0x0
Shutdown Type: restart
Comment: 
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="USER32" />
<EventID Qualifiers="32768">1074</EventID>
<Level>4</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2010-09-28T23:20:57.000000000Z" />
<EventRecordID>26744</EventRecordID>
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>MusicPCW7</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-21-33233719-89707770-3283632151-1001" />
</System>
<EventData>
Explorer.EXE
MUSICPCW7
Other (Unplanned)
0x0
restart

MusicPCW7\Paul C

<Binary>00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000</Binary>
</EventData>
</Event>

Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-UserPnp
Date: 29/09/2010 00:20:59
Event ID: 20010
Task Category: (7010)
Level: Information
Keywords: 
User: SYSTEM
Computer: MusicPCW7
Description:
One or more of the Plug and Play service's subsystems has changed state. 
PlugPlay install subsystem enabled: 'false' 
PlugPlay caching subsystem enabled: 'false' 
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-UserPnp" Guid="{96F4A050-7E31-453C-88BE-9634F4E02139}" />
<EventID>20010</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>4</Level>
<Task>7010</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8000000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2010-09-28T23:20:59.736889100Z" />
<EventRecordID>26751</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="580" ThreadID="2844" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>MusicPCW7</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
</System>
<UserData>
<INFO_PNP_STATE xmlns:auto-ns2="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events" 
xmlns="http://manifests.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/windows/userpnp">
<InstallSubsystemState>false</InstallSubsystemState>
<CachingSubsystemState>false</CachingSubsystemState>
</INFO_PNP_STATE>
</UserData>
</Event>

Log Name: Application
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Winlogon
Date: 29/09/2010 00:20:58
Event ID: 6000
Task Category: None
Level: Warning
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: MusicPCW7
Description:
The winlogon notification subscriber <GPClient> was unavailable to handle a notification event.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Winlogon" Guid="{DBE9B383-7CF3-4331-91CC-A3CB16A3B538}" 
EventSourceName="Wlclntfy" />
<EventID Qualifiers="32768">6000</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>3</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2010-09-28T23:20:58.000000000Z" />
<EventRecordID>5971</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
<Channel>Application</Channel>
<Computer>MusicPCW7</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
GPClient
<Binary>D9060000</Binary>
</EventData>
</Event>

Log Name: Application
Source: Microsoft-Windows-User Profiles Service
Date: 29/09/2010 14:23:19
Event ID: 1530
Task Category: None
Level: Warning
Keywords: 
User: SYSTEM
Computer: MusicPCW7
Description:
Windows detected your registry file is still in use by other applications or services. The file 
will be unloaded now. The applications or services that hold your registry file may not function 
properly afterwards. 
DETAIL - 
1 user registry handles leaked from \Registry\User\S-1-5-21-33233719-89707770-3283632151-
1001_Classes:
Process 1916 (\Device\HarddiskVolume2\Windows\System32\svchost.exe) has opened key 
\REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-33233719-89707770-3283632151-1001_CLASSES
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-User Profiles Service" Guid="{89B1E9F0-5AFF-44A6-9B44-
0A07A7CE5845}" />
<EventID>1530</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>3</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8000000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2010-09-29T13:23:19.830734400Z" />
<EventRecordID>6071</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="764" ThreadID="980" />
<Channel>Application</Channel>
<Computer>MusicPCW7</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
</System>
<EventData Name="EVENT_HIVE_LEAK">
1 user registry handles leaked from \Registry\User\S-1-5-21-33233719-
89707770-3283632151-1001_Classes:
Process 1916 (\Device\HarddiskVolume2\Windows
\System32\svchost.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-33233719-89707770-3283632151-
1001_CLASSES

</EventData>
</Event>

Log Name: Application
Source: MsiInstaller
Date: 29/09/2010 08:39:25
Event ID: 1015
Task Category: None
Level: Warning
Keywords: Classic
User: MusicPCW7\Paul C
Computer: MusicPCW7
Description:
Failed to connect to server. Error: 0x8007043C
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="MsiInstaller" />
<EventID Qualifiers="0">1015</EventID>
<Level>3</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2010-09-29T07:39:25.000000000Z" />
<EventRecordID>6010</EventRecordID>
<Channel>Application</Channel>
<Computer>MusicPCW7</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-21-33233719-89707770-3283632151-1001" />
</System>
<EventData>
0x8007043C
(NULL)
(NULL)
(NULL)
(NULL)
(NULL)

</EventData>
</Event>

Log Name: Security
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Eventlog
Date: 29/09/2010 14:25:57
Event ID: 1101
Task Category: Event processing
Level: Error
Keywords: Audit Success
User: N/A
Computer: MusicPCW7
Description:
Audit events have been dropped by the transport. 0
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Eventlog" Guid="{fc65ddd8-d6ef-4962-83d5-6e5cfe9ce148}" />
<EventID>1101</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>101</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x4020000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2010-09-29T13:25:57.743658400Z" />
<EventRecordID>6321</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="728" ThreadID="848" />
<Channel>Security</Channel>
<Computer>MusicPCW7</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<UserData>
<AuditEventsDropped xmlns:auto-ns3="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events" 
xmlns="http://manifests.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/windows/eventlog">
<Reason>0</Reason>
</AuditEventsDropped>
</UserData>
</Event>

Shell Hardware Detection
%%1058
</EventData>
</Event>

The main one is 7001 (Computer browser) there's literally hundreds of those.

Thanks


----------



## paulc_dj (Jan 18, 2010)

Here is also a list of my drivers, just wanted to know if any of them look like they need updating:


Module Name: 1394ohci
Display Name: 1394 OHCI Compliant Host Controller
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:07:12
Module Name: ACPI
Display Name: Microsoft ACPI Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:19:34
Module Name: AcpiPmi
Display Name: ACPI Power Meter Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:27:17
Module Name: adp94xx
Display Name: adp94xx
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 05/12/2008 23:54:42
Module Name: adpahci
Display Name: adpahci
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 01/05/2007 18:30:09
Module Name: adpu320
Display Name: adpu320
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 28/02/2007 00:04:15
Module Name: AFD
Display Name: Ancillary Function Driver for Winsock
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:21:40
Module Name: agp440
Display Name: Intel AGP Bus Filter
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:38:43
Module Name: aliide
Display Name: aliide
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:19:47
Module Name: amdide
Display Name: amdide
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:19:49
Module Name: AmdK8
Display Name: AMD K8 Processor Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:19:25
Module Name: AmdPPM
Display Name: AMD Processor Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:19:25
Module Name: amdsata
Display Name: amdsata
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 19/05/2009 18:53:21
Module Name: amdsbs
Display Name: amdsbs
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 20/03/2009 18:36:03
Module Name: amdxata
Display Name: amdxata
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 19/05/2009 18:56:59
Module Name: AppID
Display Name: AppID Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:52:39
Module Name: arc
Display Name: arc
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 24/05/2007 22:27:55
Module Name: arcsas
Display Name: arcsas
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/01/2009 19:27:37
Module Name: AsyncMac
Display Name: RAS Asynchronous Media Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:10:13
Module Name: atapi
Display Name: IDE Channel
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:19:47
Module Name: AtcL001
Display Name: NDIS Miniport Driver for Atheros L1 Gigabit Ethernet Controller
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 19/06/2009 14:15:45
Module Name: b06bdrv
Display Name: Broadcom NetXtreme II VBD
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 13/02/2009 22:18:07
Module Name: b57nd60a
Display Name: Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet - NDIS 6.0
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 26/04/2009 12:14:55
Module Name: Beep
Display Name: Beep
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:00:13
Module Name: blbdrive
Display Name: blbdrive
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:35:59
Module Name: bowser
Display Name: Browser Support Driver
Driver Type: File System 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:23:50
Module Name: BrFiltLo
Display Name: Brother USB Mass-Storage Lower Filter Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 07/08/2006 02:51:06
Module Name: BrFiltUp
Display Name: Brother USB Mass-Storage Upper Filter Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 07/08/2006 02:51:02
Module Name: Brserid
Display Name: Brother MFC Serial Port Interface Driver (WDM)
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 07/08/2006 02:51:11
Module Name: BrSerWdm
Display Name: Brother WDM Serial driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 07/08/2006 02:51:05
Module Name: BrUsbMdm
Display Name: Brother MFC USB Fax Only Modem
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 07/08/2006 02:51:00
Module Name: BrUsbSer
Display Name: Brother MFC USB Serial WDM Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 09/08/2006 13:11:02
Module Name: BTHMODEM
Display Name: Bluetooth Serial Communications Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:06:52
Module Name: cdfs
Display Name: CD/DVD File System Reader
Driver Type: File System 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:19:46
Module Name: cdrom
Display Name: CD-ROM Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:19:54
Module Name: circlass
Display Name: Consumer IR Devices
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:06:34
Module Name: CLFS
Display Name: Common Log (CLFS)
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:19:57
Module Name: CmBatt
Display Name: Microsoft ACPI Control Method Battery Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:31:03
Module Name: cmdide
Display Name: cmdide
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:19:48
Module Name: CNG
Display Name: CNG
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:49:40
Module Name: COMMONFX
Display Name: COMMONFX
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 23/02/2010 11:13:23
Module Name: COMMONFX.SYS
Display Name: COMMONFX.SYS
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 23/02/2010 11:13:23
Module Name: Compbatt
Display Name: Compbatt
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:31:02
Module Name: CompositeBus
Display Name: Composite Bus Enumerator Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:00:33
Module Name: crcdisk
Display Name: Crcdisk Filter Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:01:14
Module Name: CSC
Display Name: Offline Files Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:24:26
Module Name: CT20XUT
Display Name: CT20XUT
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 23/02/2010 11:14:07
Module Name: CT20XUT.SYS
Display Name: CT20XUT.SYS
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 23/02/2010 11:14:07
Module Name: ctac32k
Display Name: Creative AC3 Software Decoder
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 12/02/2007 12:28:28
Module Name: ctaud2k
Display Name: Creative Audio Driver (WDM)
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 23/02/2010 11:12:43
Module Name: CTAUDFX
Display Name: CTAUDFX
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 23/02/2010 11:13:32
Module Name: CTAUDFX.SYS
Display Name: CTAUDFX.SYS
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 23/02/2010 11:13:32
Module Name: CTEAPSFX
Display Name: CTEAPSFX
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 23/02/2010 11:13:38
Module Name: CTEAPSFX.SYS
Display Name: CTEAPSFX.SYS
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 23/02/2010 11:13:38
Module Name: CTEDSPFX
Display Name: CTEDSPFX
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 23/02/2010 11:13:06
Module Name: CTEDSPFX.SYS
Display Name: CTEDSPFX.SYS
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 23/02/2010 11:13:06
Module Name: CTEDSPIO
Display Name: CTEDSPIO
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 23/02/2010 11:13:10
Module Name: CTEDSPIO.SYS
Display Name: CTEDSPIO.SYS
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 23/02/2010 11:13:10
Module Name: CTEDSPSY
Display Name: CTEDSPSY
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 23/02/2010 11:13:19
Module Name: CTEDSPSY.SYS
Display Name: CTEDSPSY.SYS
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 23/02/2010 11:13:19
Module Name: CTERFXFX
Display Name: CTERFXFX
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 23/02/2010 11:12:58
Module Name: CTERFXFX.SYS
Display Name: CTERFXFX.SYS
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 23/02/2010 11:12:58
Module Name: CTEXFIFX
Display Name: CTEXFIFX
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 23/02/2010 11:14:01
Module Name: CTEXFIFX.SYS
Display Name: CTEXFIFX.SYS
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 23/02/2010 11:14:01
Module Name: CTHWIUT
Display Name: CTHWIUT
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 23/02/2010 11:14:11
Module Name: CTHWIUT.SYS
Display Name: CTHWIUT.SYS
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 23/02/2010 11:14:11
Module Name: ctprxy2k
Display Name: Creative Proxy Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 23/02/2010 11:12:45
Module Name: CTSBLFX
Display Name: CTSBLFX
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 23/02/2010 11:13:49
Module Name: CTSBLFX.SYS
Display Name: CTSBLFX.SYS
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 23/02/2010 11:13:49
Module Name: ctsfm2k
Display Name: Creative SoundFont Management Device Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 23/02/2010 11:10:35
Module Name: DfsC
Display Name: DFS Namespace Client Driver
Driver Type: File System 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:23:44
Module Name: discache
Display Name: System Attribute Cache
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:37:18
Module Name: Disk
Display Name: Disk Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:19:57
Module Name: DLKRT64
Display Name: D-Link DGE-528T Gigabit Ethernet Adapter Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 22/05/2009 15:52:30
Module Name: drmkaud
Display Name: Microsoft Trusted Audio Drivers
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:06:16
Module Name: DXGKrnl
Display Name: LDDM Graphics Subsystem
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 02/10/2009 02:00:14
Module Name: ebdrv
Display Name: Broadcom NetXtreme II 10 GigE VBD
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 31/12/2008 16:29:28
Module Name: elxstor
Display Name: elxstor
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 03/02/2009 22:52:11
Module Name: emupia
Display Name: E-mu Plug-in Architecture Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 23/02/2010 11:10:29
Module Name: ErrDev
Display Name: Microsoft Hardware Error Device Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:31:04
Module Name: exfat
Display Name: exFAT File System Driver
Driver Type: File System 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:23:29
Module Name: fastfat
Display Name: FAT12/16/32 File System Driver
Driver Type: File System 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:23:28
Module Name: fdc
Display Name: Floppy Disk Controller Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:00:54
Module Name: FileInfo
Display Name: File Information FS MiniFilter
Driver Type: File System 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:34:25
Module Name: Filetrace
Display Name: Filetrace
Driver Type: File System 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:25:40
Module Name: flpydisk
Display Name: Floppy Disk Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:00:54
Module Name: FltMgr
Display Name: FltMgr
Driver Type: File System 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:19:59
Module Name: FsDepends
Display Name: File System Dependency Minifilter
Driver Type: File System 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:26:13
Module Name: fssfltr
Display Name: fssfltr
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 28/04/2010 16:54:18
Module Name: fvevol
Display Name: Bitlocker Drive Encryption Filter Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 26/09/2009 03:34:26
Module Name: gagp30kx
Display Name: Microsoft Generic AGPv3.0 Filter for K8 Processor Platforms
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:38:43
Module Name: GEARAspiWDM
Display Name: GEAR ASPI Filter Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 18/05/2009 13:17:04
Module Name: ha10kx2k
Display Name: Creative Hardware Abstract Layer Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 23/02/2010 11:11:08
Module Name: hcw85cir
Display Name: Hauppauge Consumer Infrared Receiver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 11/05/2009 09:26:00
Module Name: HdAudAddService
Display Name: Microsoft 1.1 UAA Function Driver for High Definition Audio Service
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:06:59
Module Name: HDAudBus
Display Name: Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:06:13
Module Name: HidBatt
Display Name: HID UPS Battery Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:31:06
Module Name: HidBth
Display Name: Microsoft Bluetooth HID Miniport
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:06:52
Module Name: HidIr
Display Name: Microsoft Infrared HID Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:06:23
Module Name: HidUsb
Display Name: Microsoft HID Class Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:06:22
Module Name: HpSAMD
Display Name: HpSAMD
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 19/05/2009 00:43:49
Module Name: HTTP
Display Name: HTTP
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:22:16
Module Name: hwpolicy
Display Name: Hardware Policy Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:19:22
Module Name: i8042prt
Display Name: i8042 Keyboard and PS/2 Mouse Port Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:19:57
Module Name: iaStorV
Display Name: iaStorV
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 08/04/2009 17:57:17
Module Name: iirsp
Display Name: iirsp
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 13/12/2005 21:47:54
Module Name: intelide
Display Name: intelide
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:19:48
Module Name: intelppm
Display Name: Intel Processor Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:19:25
Module Name: IpFilterDriver
Display Name: IP Traffic Filter Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:10:03
Module Name: IPMIDRV
Display Name: IPMIDRV
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:47:45
Module Name: IPNAT
Display Name: IP Network Address Translator
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:10:03
Module Name: IRENUM
Display Name: IR Bus Enumerator
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:08:59
Module Name: isapnp
Display Name: isapnp
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:31:08
Module Name: iScsiPrt
Display Name: iScsiPort Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:01:27
Module Name: kbdclass
Display Name: Keyboard Class Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:19:50
Module Name: kbdhid
Display Name: Keyboard HID Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:00:20
Module Name: KMWDFILTER
Display Name: HIDServiceDesc
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 29/04/2009 07:20:48
Module Name: KSecDD
Display Name: KSecDD
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:20:54
Module Name: KSecPkg
Display Name: KSecPkg
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 11/12/2009 06:03:32
Module Name: ksthunk
Display Name: Kernel Streaming Thunks
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:00:19
Module Name: lltdio
Display Name: Link-Layer Topology Discovery Mapper I/O Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:08:50
Module Name: LSI_FC
Display Name: LSI_FC
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 09/12/2008 22:46:09
Module Name: LSI_SAS
Display Name: LSI_SAS
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 19/05/2009 01:20:23
Module Name: LSI_SAS2
Display Name: LSI_SAS2
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 19/05/2009 01:31:48
Module Name: LSI_SCSI
Display Name: LSI_SCSI
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 16/04/2009 23:13:50
Module Name: luafv
Display Name: UAC File Virtualization
Driver Type: File System 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:26:13
Module Name: megasas
Display Name: megasas
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 19/05/2009 02:09:46
Module Name: MegaSR
Display Name: MegaSR
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 19/05/2009 02:25:54
Module Name: Modem
Display Name: Modem
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:10:48
Module Name: monitor
Display Name: Microsoft Monitor Class Function Driver Service
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:38:52
Module Name: mouclass
Display Name: Mouse Class Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:19:50
Module Name: mouhid
Display Name: Mouse HID Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:00:20
Module Name: mountmgr
Display Name: Mount Point Manager
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:19:54
Module Name: mpio
Display Name: mpio
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:01:27
Module Name: mpsdrv
Display Name: Windows Firewall Authorization Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:08:25
Module Name: MRxDAV
Display Name: WebDav Client Redirector Driver
Driver Type: File System 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:23:57
Module Name: mrxsmb
Display Name: SMB MiniRedirector Wrapper and Engine
Driver Type: File System 
Link Date: 27/02/2010 07:52:19
Module Name: mrxsmb10
Display Name: SMB 1.x MiniRedirector
Driver Type: File System 
Link Date: 27/02/2010 07:52:28
Module Name: mrxsmb20
Display Name: SMB 2.0 MiniRedirector
Driver Type: File System 
Link Date: 27/02/2010 07:52:26
Module Name: msahci
Display Name: msahci
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:01:01
Module Name: msdsm
Display Name: msdsm
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:01:31
Module Name: Msfs
Display Name: Msfs
Driver Type: File System 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:19:47
Module Name: mshidkmdf
Display Name: Pass-through HID to KMDF Filter Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:06:24
Module Name: msisadrv
Display Name: msisadrv
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:19:26
Module Name: MSKSSRV
Display Name: Microsoft Streaming Service Proxy
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:00:18
Module Name: MSPCLOCK
Display Name: Microsoft Streaming Clock Proxy
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:00:17
Module Name: MSPQM
Display Name: Microsoft Streaming Quality Manager Proxy
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:00:17
Module Name: MsRPC
Display Name: MsRPC
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:21:32
Module Name: mssmbios
Display Name: Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:31:10
Module Name: MSTEE
Display Name: Microsoft Streaming Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:00:17
Module Name: MTConfig
Display Name: Microsoft Input Configuration Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:02:08
Module Name: MTsensor
Display Name: ATK0110 ACPI UTILITY
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/05/2009 02:25:17
Module Name: Mup
Display Name: Mup
Driver Type: File System 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:23:45
Module Name: NativeWifiP
Display Name: NativeWiFi Filter
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:07:23
Module Name: NDIS
Display Name: NDIS System Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:21:40
Module Name: NdisCap
Display Name: NDIS Capture LightWeight Filter
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:08:12
Module Name: NdisTapi
Display Name: Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:10:00
Module Name: Ndisuio
Display Name: NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:09:25
Module Name: NdisWan
Display Name: Remote Access NDIS WAN Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:10:11
Module Name: NDProxy
Display Name: NDIS Proxy
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:10:05
Module Name: NetBIOS
Display Name: NetBIOS Interface
Driver Type: File System 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:09:26
Module Name: NetBT
Display Name: NetBT
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:21:28
Module Name: nfrd960
Display Name: nfrd960
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 06/06/2006 22:11:48
Module Name: nmwcdcx64
Display Name: Nokia USB Generic
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 02/05/2008 11:58:46
Module Name: nmwcdx64
Display Name: Nokia USB Phone Parent
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 02/05/2008 11:58:46
Module Name: Npfs
Display Name: Npfs
Driver Type: File System 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:19:48
Module Name: nsiproxy
Display Name: NSI proxy service driver.
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:21:02
Module Name: Ntfs
Display Name: Ntfs
Driver Type: File System 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:20:47
Module Name: Null
Display Name: Null
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:19:37
Module Name: nvlddmkm
Display Name: nvlddmkm
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 27/02/2009 03:02:59
Module Name: NvnUsbAudio
Display Name: Novation USB Audio Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 12/12/2008 15:58:15
Module Name: nvraid
Display Name: nvraid
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 20/05/2009 07:39:40
Module Name: nvstor
Display Name: nvstor
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 20/05/2009 07:45:37
Module Name: nv_agp
Display Name: NVIDIA nForce AGP Bus Filter
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:38:44
Module Name: ohci1394
Display Name: 1394 OHCI Compliant Host Controller (Legacy)
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:06:45
Module Name: ossrv
Display Name: Creative OS Services Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 23/02/2010 11:10:47
Module Name: Parport
Display Name: Parallel port driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:00:40
Module Name: partmgr
Display Name: Partition Manager
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:19:58
Module Name: pci
Display Name: PCI Bus Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:19:51
Module Name: pciide
Display Name: pciide
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:19:49
Module Name: pcmcia
Display Name: pcmcia
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:31:10
Module Name: pcw
Display Name: Performance Counters for Windows Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:19:27
Module Name: PEAUTH
Display Name: PEAUTH
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 02:01:19
Module Name: PptpMiniport
Display Name: WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:10:18
Module Name: Processor
Display Name: Processor Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:19:25
Module Name: Psched
Display Name: QoS Packet Scheduler
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:09:41
Module Name: pxkbf
Display Name: pxkbf
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 15/09/2010 11:16:14
Module Name: pxrts
Display Name: pxrts
Driver Type: File System 
Link Date: 15/09/2010 11:16:19
Module Name: pxscan
Display Name: pxscan
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 15/09/2010 11:16:17
Module Name: ql2300
Display Name: ql2300
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 22/01/2009 23:05:06
Module Name: ql40xx
Display Name: ql40xx
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 19/05/2009 02:18:11
Module Name: QWAVEdrv
Display Name: QWAVE driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:09:48
Module Name: RasAcd
Display Name: Remote Access Auto Connection Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:10:09
Module Name: RasAgileVpn
Display Name: WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:10:24
Module Name: Rasl2tp
Display Name: WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:10:11
Module Name: RasPppoe
Display Name: Remote Access PPPOE Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:10:17
Module Name: RasSstp
Display Name: WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:10:25
Module Name: rdbss
Display Name: Redirected Buffering Sub Sysytem
Driver Type: File System 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:24:09
Module Name: rdpbus
Display Name: Remote Desktop Device Redirector Bus Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:17:46
Module Name: RDPCDD
Display Name: RDPCDD
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:16:34
Module Name: RDPDR
Display Name: Terminal Server Device Redirector Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:18:02
Module Name: RDPENCDD
Display Name: RDP Encoder Mirror Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:16:34
Module Name: RDPREFMP
Display Name: Reflector Display Driver used to gain access to graphics data
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:16:35
Module Name: RDPWD
Display Name: RDP Winstation Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:16:47
Module Name: rdyboost
Display Name: ReadyBoost
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:34:34
Module Name: rspndr
Display Name: Link-Layer Topology Discovery Responder
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:08:50
Module Name: RTL8167
Display Name: Realtek 8167 NT Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 26/02/2009 09:04:13
Module Name: s3cap
Display Name: s3cap
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:42:58
Module Name: sbp2port
Display Name: sbp2port
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:19:53
Module Name: scfilter
Display Name: Smart card PnP Class Filter Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:50:17
Module Name: secdrv
Display Name: Security Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 13/09/2006 14:18:38
Module Name: Serenum
Display Name: Serenum Filter Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:00:33
Module Name: Serial
Display Name: Serial port driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:00:40
Module Name: sermouse
Display Name: Serial Mouse Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:00:20
Module Name: sffdisk
Display Name: SFF Storage Class Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:01:01
Module Name: sffp_mmc
Display Name: SFF Storage Protocol Driver for MMC
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:01:03
Module Name: sffp_sd
Display Name: SFF Storage Protocol Driver for SDBus
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 10/10/2009 04:17:02
Module Name: sfloppy
Display Name: High-Capacity Floppy Disk Drive
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:01:02
Module Name: SiSRaid2
Display Name: SiSRaid2
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 24/09/2008 19:28:20
Module Name: SiSRaid4
Display Name: SiSRaid4
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 01/10/2008 22:56:04
Module Name: Smb
Display Name: Message-oriented TCP/IP and TCP/IPv6 Protocol (SMB session)
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:09:09
Module Name: spldr
Display Name: Security Processor Loader Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 11/05/2009 17:56:27
Module Name: srv
Display Name: Server SMB 1.xxx Driver
Driver Type: File System 
Link Date: 22/06/2010 04:21:11
Module Name: srv2
Display Name: Server SMB 2.xxx Driver
Driver Type: File System 
Link Date: 22/06/2010 04:20:47
Module Name: srvnet
Display Name: srvnet
Driver Type: File System 
Link Date: 22/06/2010 04:20:32
Module Name: StarOpen
Display Name: StarOpen
Driver Type: File System 
Link Date: 28/11/2008 13:13:25
Module Name: stexstor
Display Name: stexstor
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 17/02/2009 23:03:36
Module Name: storflt
Display Name: Disk Virtual Machine Bus Acceleration Filter Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:42:54
Module Name: storvsc
Display Name: storvsc
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:42:55
Module Name: swenum
Display Name: Software Bus Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:00:18
Module Name: Tcpip
Display Name: TCP/IP Protocol Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/06/2010 04:39:04
Module Name: TCPIP6
Display Name: Microsoft IPv6 Protocol Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/06/2010 04:39:04
Module Name: tcpipreg
Display Name: TCP/IP Registry Compatibility
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:09:49
Module Name: TDPIPE
Display Name: TDPIPE
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:16:32
Module Name: TDTCP
Display Name: TDTCP
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:16:32
Module Name: tdx
Display Name: NetIO Legacy TDI Support Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:21:15
Module Name: TermDD
Display Name: Terminal Device Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:16:36
Module Name: tssecsrv
Display Name: Remote Desktop Services Security Filter Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:16:41
Module Name: tunnel
Display Name: Microsoft Tunnel Miniport Adapter Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:09:37
Module Name: uagp35
Display Name: Microsoft AGPv3.5 Filter
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:38:43
Module Name: udfs
Display Name: udfs
Driver Type: File System 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:23:37
Module Name: uliagpkx
Display Name: Uli AGP Bus Filter
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:38:48
Module Name: umbus
Display Name: UMBus Enumerator Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:06:56
Module Name: UmPass
Display Name: Microsoft UMPass Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:06:52
Module Name: USBAAPL64
Display Name: Apple Mobile USB Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 01/04/2010 04:20:15
Module Name: usbccgp
Display Name: Microsoft USB Generic Parent Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:06:45
Module Name: usbcir
Display Name: eHome Infrared Receiver (USBCIR)
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:06:36
Module Name: usbehci
Display Name: Microsoft USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller Miniport Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:06:30
Module Name: usbhub
Display Name: Microsoft USB Standard Hub Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:07:09
Module Name: usbohci
Display Name: Microsoft USB Open Host Controller Miniport Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:06:30
Module Name: usbprint
Display Name: Microsoft USB PRINTER Class
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:38:18
Module Name: usbser
Display Name: Nokia USB Serial Port
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:06:32
Module Name: UsbserFilt
Display Name: UsbserFilt
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 02/05/2008 11:59:06
Module Name: USBSTOR
Display Name: USB Mass Storage Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:06:34
Module Name: usbuhci
Display Name: Microsoft USB Universal Host Controller Miniport Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:06:27
Module Name: vdrvroot
Display Name: Microsoft Virtual Drive Enumerator Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:01:31
Module Name: vga
Display Name: vga
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:38:47
Module Name: VgaSave
Display Name: VgaSave
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:38:47
Module Name: vhdmp
Display Name: vhdmp
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:01:36
Module Name: viaide
Display Name: viaide
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:19:50
Module Name: vmbus
Display Name: Virtual Machine Bus
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:42:54
Module Name: VMBusHID
Display Name: VMBusHID
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:42:44
Module Name: volmgr
Display Name: Volume Manager Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:19:57
Module Name: volmgrx
Display Name: Dynamic Volume Manager
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:20:33
Module Name: volsnap
Display Name: Storage volumes
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:20:08
Module Name: vsmraid
Display Name: vsmraid
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 31/01/2009 01:18:57
Module Name: vwifibus
Display Name: Virtual WiFi Bus Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:07:21
Module Name: WacomPen
Display Name: Wacom Serial Pen HID Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:02:07
Module Name: WANARP
Display Name: Remote Access IP ARP Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:10:21
Module Name: Wanarpv6
Display Name: Remote Access IPv6 ARP Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:10:21
Module Name: Wd
Display Name: Wd
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:19:55
Module Name: Wdf01000
Display Name: Kernel Mode Driver Frameworks service
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:22:07
Module Name: WfpLwf
Display Name: WFP Lightweight Filter
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:09:26
Module Name: WIMMount
Display Name: WIMMount
Driver Type: File System 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:29:31
Module Name: WmiAcpi
Display Name: Microsoft Windows Management Interface for ACPI
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 00:31:02
Module Name: ws2ifsl
Display Name: Winsock IFS Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:10:33
Module Name: WudfPf
Display Name: User Mode Driver Frameworks Platform Driver
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:05:37
Module Name: WUDFRd
Display Name: WUDFRd
Driver Type: Kernel 
Link Date: 14/07/2009 01:06:06


Cheers

Paul


----------



## paulc_dj (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for your help guys, it was the graphics card. I have a new one and all is good!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Glad you found the solution!


----------



## mandas (Oct 31, 2010)

I have the similar problem with Win 7. When I start it, the message pops up "Dcom server launcher" and then after minut it restarts. Sometimes it says "Plug and Play devices didn't start", sometimes "Problem with Power managment", after all messages it restarts after 1 min. And sometimes it works fine for hours and hours.....After every message I can't run any file in WMP, and if I use any other player, I have pic, but no sound....
Here is my Hijack file....Please Help 

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 16:00:08, on 31.10.2010
Platform: Windows 7 (WinNT 6.00.3504)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.7600.16671)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\taskhost.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\BisonCam\BisonHK.exe
C:\Windows\BisonCam\BsMnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\System Control Manager\MGSysCtrl.exe
C:\Windows\PixArt\PAC7302\Monitor.exe
C:\Windows\PixArt\PAC207\Monitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Lib\NMIndexStoreSvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 7\PCSuite.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Bluetooth Toshiba Stack\TosBtMng.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\MOM.EXE
C:\Users\SASA-MSI\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\Dropbox.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CCC.exe
C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\Transports\NclToBTSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Bluetooth Toshiba Stack\TosA2dp.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Contacts\wlcomm.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Bluetooth Toshiba Stack\TosBtHid.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Bluetooth Toshiba Stack\TosBtHsp.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Bluetooth Toshiba Stack\TosAVRC.exe
C:\Program Files\TC UP\totalcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Bluetooth Toshiba Stack\tosOBEX.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Bluetooth Toshiba Stack\TosBtProc.exe
C:\Program Files\Safari\Safari.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Users\SASA-MSI\AppData\Local\Temp\h50e3dcy.tmp\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: ICQToolBar - {855F3B16-6D32-4fe6-8A56-BBB695989046} - C:\Program Files\ICQ6Toolbar\ICQToolBar.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - - (no file)
R3 - URLSearchHook: Zynga Toolbar - {7b13ec3e-999a-4b70-b9cb-2617b8323822} - C:\Program Files\Zynga\tbZyng.dll
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: AskBar BHO - {201f27d4-3704-41d6-89c1-aa35e39143ed} - C:\Program Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveShellExtensions.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Zynga Toolbar - {7b13ec3e-999a-4b70-b9cb-2617b8323822} - C:\Program Files\Zynga\tbZyng.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: SingleInstance Class - {FDAD4DA1-61A2-4FD8-9C17-86F7AC245081} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\YTSingleInstance.dll
O3 - Toolbar: ICQToolBar - {855F3B16-6D32-4FE6-8A56-BBB695989046} - C:\Program Files\ICQ6Toolbar\ICQToolBar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Ask Toolbar - {3041d03e-fd4b-44e0-b742-2d9b88305f98} - C:\Program Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Zynga Toolbar - {7b13ec3e-999a-4b70-b9cb-2617b8323822} - C:\Program Files\Zynga\tbZyng.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BisonHK] C:\Windows\BisonCam\BisonHK.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BsMnt] C:\Windows\BisonCam\BsMnt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NBKeyScan] "C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero8\Nero BackItUp\NBKeyScan.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ITSecMng] %ProgramFiles%\TOSHIBA\Bluetooth Toshiba Stack\ItSecMng.exe /START
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MGSysCtrl] C:\Program Files\System Control Manager\MGSysCtrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PAC7302_Monitor] C:\Windows\PixArt\PAC7302\Monitor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Monitor] C:\Windows\PixArt\PAC207\Monitor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [StartCCC] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IndxStoreSvr_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Lib\NMIndexStoreSvr.exe" ASO-616B5711-6DAE-4795-A05F-39A1E5104020
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\ISUSPM.exe" -startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PC Suite Tray] "C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 7\PCSuite.exe" -onlytray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Startup: Dropbox.lnk = C:\Users\SASA-MSI\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\Dropbox.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Bluetooth Manager.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Canon LBP2900 Status Window.lnk = C:\Windows\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\CNAB4LAK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to &Teleport - C:\Program Files\Teleport Pro\teleport.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Sothink SWF Catcher - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: ICQ7 - {88EB38EF-4D2C-436D-ABD3-56B232674062} - C:\Program Files\ICQ7.0\ICQ.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ICQ7 - {88EB38EF-4D2C-436D-ABD3-56B232674062} - C:\Program Files\ICQ7.0\ICQ.exe
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~1\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: Sothink SWF Catcher - {E19ADC6E-3909-43E4-9A89-B7B676377EE3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sothink SWF Catcher - {E19ADC6E-3909-43E4-9A89-B7B676377EE3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O16 - DPF: {73848533-39E1-49F1-9363-28054268C094} (FileInterface Class) - https://rol.raiffeisenbank.rs/RaiffeisenDLL/FSINT9.dll
O16 - DPF: {8100D56A-5661-482C-BEE8-AFECE305D968} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/2009.07.28_v5.5.8.1/FacebookPhotoUploader55.cab
O16 - DPF: {8BA2FE8E-8506-11D4-BFE2-CB5FED326646} (Archive Class) - https://rol.raiffeisenbank.rs/RaiffeisenDLL/SAWZip.dll
O16 - DPF: {A42DDE4E-DF36-4592-83B6-CCA28E770ABD} (Ebanking.Utility) - https://rol.raiffeisenbank.rs/RaiffeisenDLL/EbankingWWW.dll
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6FFAC18-CAD4-4054-9D49-D610286CE323} (SecAPI Class) - https://rol.raiffeisenbank.rs/RaiffeisenDLL/EBCSCC2A.dll
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveSystemServices.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O23 - Service: Ati External Event Utility - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ##Id_String1.6844F930_1628_4223_B5CC_5BB94B879762## (Bonjour Service) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: GFI Backup 2009 - Home Edition Attendant Service (GFIBckHAtt) - GFI Software Ltd. - C:\PROGRA~1\GFI\GFIBAC~1\GFIHInst.exe
O23 - Service: GFI Backup 2009 - Home Edition Scheduler Service (GFIBckHSched) - GFI Software Ltd. - C:\PROGRA~1\GFI\GFIBAC~1\GFIHSC~1.EXE
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: ICQ Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\ICQ6Toolbar\ICQ Service.exe
O23 - Service: Nero BackItUp Scheduler 3 - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero8\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: SCM Driver Daemon (NishService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\System Control Manager\edd.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: O2Micro Flash Memory Card Service (o2flash) - O2Micro International - C:\Program Files\O2Micro Oz128 Driver\o2flash.exe
O23 - Service: SBSD Security Center Service (SBSDWSCService) - Safer Networking Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDWinSec.exe
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia - C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
O23 - Service: TeamViewer 5 (TeamViewer5) - TeamViewer GmbH - C:\Program Files\TeamViewer\Version5\TeamViewer_Service.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Bluetooth Service - TOSHIBA CORPORATION - C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Bluetooth Toshiba Stack\TosBtSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Yahoo! Updater (YahooAUService) - Yahoo! Inc. - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe

--
End of file - 12228 bytes


----------

